# Existe-t-il un "repose-iPod touch" ?



## ANDREUCCI (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un objet qui permet de faire tenir "debout" un iPod touch, un peu à l'image de celui que l'on peut voir en bas à gauche sur cette photo :







Si oui, en existe-t-il un qui assurerait la recharge de l'iPod ?

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## lsr (5 Juillet 2009)

C'est ce qui s'appelle le dock !

Tu as ca par exemple: http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB125G/B?fnode=MTY1NDA0OQ&mco=MjE0NTAzNw


----------



## ANDREUCCI (5 Juillet 2009)

lsr a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle le dock !
> 
> Tu as ca par exemple: http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB125G/B?fnode=MTY1NDA0OQ&mco=MjE0NTAzNw


Merci, j'ai découvert aussi le "AirCurve" qui est assez joli et moins cher.
Cependant, je ne sais pas s'il assure la recharge.


----------

